# just bought a 29 gallon tank... help me choose what to buy



## l burke l (Apr 6, 2008)

Ok well recently I was able to pick up a 29 gallon tank with stand off craigslist for pretty cheap. I plan on having a planted freshwater setup. I have been reading up for the past week now and I understand for the most part how to cycle and how important it is, and I already have a master test kit. Im now ready to start setting up the tank. The problem is that it is just the tank and stand. So I have been looking around and have chosen a couple items and would like to know your opinions on my choices.



AquaClear Powerfilters 30

Versa-Tops 30" glass top

Eco-Complete Plant Substrate

large smooth stone substrate to put over the plant substrate to help anchor plants

Theo Heater 200 watt (including a emergency spare)

Satellite Compact Fluorescent Fixtures Dual 30" light fixture (2-65 watt bulbs)

Digital Thermometer


One of my main questions to ask was if i should go with that light fixture. It is really nice and comes with lunar lights and is 130 watts. From my understanding the 29 gallon tank is on the deeper side so the extra bright lights would help the plants grow. I did realize though that there were actually bulbs for plant growing which started to get confusing since they were such low wattage. I'm also not sure exactly which plants I want and understand that different plants like different wattage. The only thing that I know that I want in the tank so far is a center piece of a piece of driftwood.

Now onto the hard part... the fishys :fish:

I have been doing as much research as I could and have seen the charts of compatibility and such and have a rough idea of what I want. I know that I will probably use a solo angel fish as a center piece fish. From there I was thinking of adding a school of tetras (ornate?), 3 or 4 kuhli loaches, a couple hatchets, a couple barbs, a small school of corys, and maybe some ghost shrimp or red cherry shrimp.

I'm not sure if that is overstocking or not. I just want to have a lot of activity with top, mid, and bottom level swimmers. I picked the loaches shrimp and corys because I thought that might help with the cleaning process as well. Would a sucker cat be more efficient? 

One more question. My girlfriend was looking at a tropical aquarium book of fish and saw one that she liked and would like to know if we could get one.  It was called a red lyretail. The description said it was for a community tank but it looks crazy so also dont know where I would ever find it lol.

Thank you in advance for reading this and putting up with my lack of knowledge.

-l burke l-


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

a red lyre-tail what? Red lyre-tail swordtails are awesome but you can't usually find them at pet stores. But there are other fish with similar common names, see if you can get the scientific name. Plecos are better at algae control (if you get one, make sure it is a little one, not a 2 foot monster species), but cories do a better job of eating sunken fish food. 

I think your stocking is a bit ambitious. Choose loaches or corys, barbs or tetras, not both. Go easy at first, you can alway add more later.


----------



## l burke l (Apr 6, 2008)

yeah I wasnt planning on doing all of the species at once. I just wanted to let you guys know what my goal of a final product was so that you could give as much help as possible.

Oh and the scientific name is Aphyosemion bivittatum (I would hate to have to ask for that at the local fish store lol)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Aphyosemion bivittatum


 Thats a killiefish. Generally not for beginners and not kept in community tanks. Save it for tank #2. Look in the back of a fish magazine for a list of aquarium societies. You might need a killiefish club to get this fish. 

I suggest going up a size to the Aquaclear 50. 

One school of tetra (small ones not serpae (fin nippers) and not neons (angelfood)), one angel, and shoal of cories are enough for that tank. Shrimp might be fish food, too.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I agree with emc. I just set up a 29 myself and while shopping for filters I immediately ruled out the AquaClear 30. Too small, too little filtration power for a 29 tank. If you like AquaClear, go up to a 50 or 70. Personally, I bought an Emperor 400 for my tank.

I adore angels. I have one (left of a pair) in my other tank. He killed the other angel and has also nipped a female guppy to death and eaten two Otos. IME angels will eat pretty much anything that will fit in their mouths so your shrimp might be at risk.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

l burke l said:


> AquaClear Powerfilters 30
> 
> Versa-Tops 30" glass top
> 
> ...


I would go with an Aquaclear 50 instead of the 30. The extra filtration can't hurt.

I would skip the stones. You'll most likely get debri and waste stuck in them that you can't get out with a gravel vac. Eco Complete has different size grains. It holds plants well. I would suggest getting some big planting tweezers like these: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3746+12164+12038&pcatid=12038. Makes it alot easier to put plants into the substrate.




l burke l said:


> One of my main questions to ask was if i should go with that light fixture. It is really nice and comes with lunar lights and is 130 watts. From my understanding the 29 gallon tank is on the deeper side so the extra bright lights would help the plants grow. I did realize though that there were actually bulbs for plant growing which started to get confusing since they were such low wattage. I'm also not sure exactly which plants I want and understand that different plants like different wattage.


If you get that light fixture you need co2 injection (preferably pressurized, as diy wont be able to keep up with that much light). 65 watts will be fine for most medium and low light plants. If you can add pressurized co2 to your list (plan on about $200-300) then go with the 130w fixture. Otherwise, you'll be constantly fighting algae and won't grow much more than algae and stunted plants.





l burke l said:


> I have been doing as much research as I could and have seen the charts of compatibility and such and have a rough idea of what I want. I know that I will probably use a solo angel fish as a center piece fish. From there I was thinking of adding a school of tetras (ornate?), 3 or 4 kuhli loaches, a couple hatchets, a couple barbs, a small school of corys, and maybe some ghost shrimp or red cherry shrimp.


You need more than a couple hatchets. They are schooling fish, as are the barbs. Since you are going with an Angelfish, I suggest you choose 1 school of fish and have 8 of them. You really won't have room for 2 schools and a full grown Angel. A shoal of Cories or the Loaches would work...I wouldn't do both, since the both need groups. Choose either and have 6 of them. Shrimp will be eaten by the Angel.



l burke l said:


> I'm not sure if that is overstocking or not. I just want to have a lot of activity with top, mid, and bottom level swimmers. I picked the loaches shrimp and corys because I thought that might help with the cleaning process as well. Would a sucker cat be more efficient?


Not sure what kind of sucker cat you are referring to. Keep in mind that you shouldn't leave it up to fish to clean the tank for you. Any additional fish add waste to the tank. Water changes are the only way to get rid of nitrates (besides the plants). A group of Otocinclus might be ok. I've heard of Angels eating them, but I personally haven't had that problem...my Angel is in a 55g though and not a 29g. A single Bristlenose Pleco might be a better choice.



l burke l said:


> One more question. My girlfriend was looking at a tropical aquarium book of fish and saw one that she liked and would like to know if we could get one.  It was called a red lyretail. The description said it was for a community tank but it looks crazy so also dont know where I would ever find it lol.


I just saw the other post on the full name. I agree with emc7, it is not a good choice. Killies are usually best kept in a species tank.


----------



## l burke l (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the detailed post Kristen. Do you have any recommendations for low to mid light plants? Any recommendations for a fixture. I cant wait to get this all set up but I want to make sure I do it right the first time around


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

You're welcome. 

A single 65w fixture would be fine for medium light. You will want to put in alot of stem plants like Rotala rotundifolia, Bacopa caroliniana, Anacharis, Hornwort, and Ludwigia repens to name a few.

Plantgeek.net has a pretty good listing of plants by light requirement. Here is the medium low list: http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?category=1&filter_by=3 and the medium list: http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?category=1&filter_by=4. The low light list would be fine as well, but are probably included in those 2 categories.

As far as brand of fixture goes....Coralife is pretty good, same with Orbit. Satellite fixtures are ok as well.  Just make sure the bulb is for a planted tank and between 6000K and 10000K.


----------



## l burke l (Apr 6, 2008)

https://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9871&rel=1 Would that be ok to get? It doesn't specifically say that its for plants but I think it would work. Also is it an issue that i would have to get the 24" fixture even though I have a 30" tank? I see that they recommend getting the legs for it but if I have a 30" tank I don't see how that would work. Could I just rest it on my glass canopy? Sorry for all the rookie questions, I just never realized how technically it could get to take care of these little fish the correct way. lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

That would work, just make sure you get the freshwater one. It has the bulb for plants in it already (6700K).

The bulb is the same length in the 24 and 30" fixtures, so its not like it would cover any more length over the tank. I'm not sure if the legs would stretch that far, if you got the 24" fixture. My suggestion would be to get the 30" fixture. Doesn't look like the Drs carry it, but Hellolights.com does and its cheaper than the 24" at Drs F&S.  

link: http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=213

I've had excellent results buying from them, just FYI.

The legs will fit with the 30" fixture on the 30" tank....I have a 30" fixture on my 29g. I wouldn't lay it on a glass top....the heat produced by the fixture and not being vented (lying flat on the glass) could crack it. I've heard of that happening too much to tell you to try it.


----------



## l burke l (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks again for the great advice Kristen. now I just have to save up some money for this stuff.


----------



## l burke l (Apr 6, 2008)

my girlfriend just bought all of my stuff including the light fixture you suggested. now its the waiting game


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Awesome! You have a fabulous girlfriend.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

It sounds like your stocking is going to be very similar to mine except I have Glass Cats in instead of Tetra in that tank. Everyone gets along fine. I was a bit worried about the Gourami and the Angel togather but they don't bother each other at all.

If your set on Tetra the Diamonds are cool looking and will get along with your Angel. 

Here is a great compatability chart that I use. 

http://www.timstropicals.com/Compatibility/NameResults.asp

There are always exceptions to the rules but it is best to go with the norm and the monitor the fish for aggression once they are in the tank togather.


----------



## l burke l (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the advice fish. Does anyone recommend picking up one of those separate 1 watt moonlights. I am going to be setting my fixture on a timer so I thought it might be nice to have a moon light on at night.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

They are by no means necessary but some people really like them. So I would say it is up to you and your personal preferences.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

I've thought about getting a black light. I think the Tetra and Glass cats would look awesome under one.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I heard somewhere that UV lights (blacklights) stress fish.


----------



## l burke l (Apr 6, 2008)

Is that all those 1 watt "moonlights" are... blacklights?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

No, they are much more than that and usually pretty expensive. If it is not very expensive I would wonder why and start looking at specs.


----------



## l burke l (Apr 6, 2008)

gotcha... ok now that I have all my supplies coming to get the tank started im going to start looking at some plants. would this be a good way to start... http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+2146&pcatid=2146 in the 30 gallon package? Also should I start the fishless cycle with the plants in or should I wait a week or so and then add them?

and I am also seeing that adding iron and nitrogen in a liquid form might help, but I will be eco-complete substrate so im not sure if I should invest in that?

sorry for all the newb questions once again lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

That plant package would be ok. I would worry about the Microsword and Cabomba not doing well (they'd thrive with more light than you'll have).

I would suggest picking out some plants from this list: http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?category=1&filter_by=4. It is pretty accurate. You can also look at the low light and medium-low categories too.

If you know you are going to buy online, then you could pick a site and order that way. If you will be buying locally, then I suggest you see what is available first.

http://www.aquariumplants.com
http://www.aquabotanic.com
http://www.aquariumgarden.com

^^Those are all good sites to order from. 

If you are going fishless with cycling, I wouldn't put the plants in. Really high ammonia levels can lead to algae issues if you run the higher wattage light fixture. I suggest fully planting the tank and adding fish slowly....called a silent cycle. You will likely not see ammonia or nitrite readings, or see very low amounts.

Depending on your stocking level, adding nitrogen might be beneficial. If you have enough fish, the nitrates should stay high enough to satisfy the plants. A micro nutrient mix like regular Flourish would be beneficial. It contains iron. I wouldn't add just iron....you can have algae issues quick, since its more potent than what is in Flourish. Another nutrient to dose is Potassium. For now, Flourish and Potassium are the only ones I'd suggest. You can buy both of these liquids at lfs. They are made by Seachem.


----------



## l burke l (Apr 6, 2008)

http://www.aquabotanicstore.com/Hard_to_Kill_Plant_Assortment_p/passort1.htm im thinking this might be a better package Kristen.  thanks once again for the helpful links


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

That one is a winner for sure.  All those plants would grow nicely in your lighting.

If you like my idea of the silent cycle, then I would suggest buying more stem plants in addition to that package.

Here are some options that would work:
Bacopa caroliniana
Rotala indica (actually rotundifolia)

Those are the only 2 that I know would grow well under 65w. Others may do ok, but I'd hate for them to die on ya. I would get atleast a bunch of each, if you like them.....maybe even 2 bunches in addition to that package. 

Ludwigia repens might grow ok. It won't be as red as in that pic, but it should grow (and be green), if you like that one.


----------



## l burke l (Apr 6, 2008)

wow that ludwigia repens looks amazing... :lol: if it grew that red I would def buy that. 

ok so let me get this strait... would this be the silent cycle you speak of?

letting the tank start cycling with nothing in it... add all plants during cycle and then slowly adding fish?

im just really confused as to the order... should I wait till the nitrite are completely gone and then add the plants... then as the nitrate goes up to around 20 slowly add fish... this sure is confusing :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Sorry to confuse you.

You are basically cycling with fish during a silent cycle. But, plants (especially fast growing stem plants) take in ammonia. If you started with a handful of fish (stock slowly), the ammonia would be relatively low to begin with. The plants would then take in this ammonia and make the tank safe for those fish (so you aren't exposing them to ammonia, since the plants use it). Its called "silent" because if you have enough plants, you likely won't get any ammonia or nitrite readings. If you get any at all, they will be very low. Then you add a few more fish a couple weeks later....slowly building up the bioload and increasing the ammonia in the tank (bioload will eventually be able to handle any extra that the plants don't take in). Hornwort and Wisteria (in that package) are both great nutrient hogs, including ammonia. 

I did this with my first planted tank, the 55g. I put a bunch of stem plants in the tank (tons of Wisteria) and started with 6 Head and Tailight tetras. Looking back, I would have chosen something that I liked better. I could have given those to the LFS, but you get no credit around here.  I added 5-6 more fish a couple weeks later and did this every 2 weeks until I was fully stocked. I never once got an ammonia or nitrite reading and eventually started getting readings of nitrates (meaning I cycled).

Also, Eco Complete supposedly has some good bacteria in it (reason it comes in packed in liquid). Not sure how true that is, but it can only help you. 


I don't advocate a harsh fishy cycle, so I wouldn't mention the silent cycle if I didn't know it would work. The key is to have enough stem plants to take in the ammonia. You can always do water changes if you do have ammonia and/or nitrites over 1ppm, but this is not likely.


If you do a fishless cycle (using pure ammonia or a prawn), then I don't suggest you put the plants in yet. Yes, they will take in some ammonia, but the ammonia levels get so high during these cycles that you risk feeding an algae farm because it will be more than the plants can handle.


----------



## l burke l (Apr 6, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea, since I can get some fish right away then. So would mean that I could literally fill my tank up with water, get the filter and heater running for a couple hours and then I could just add my plants followed by fish in the same day? When I bought my master test kit from the local fish store the girl there sounded very educated and recommend me a bottle of cycle (this stuff: http://www.fish.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=701759+008&srccode=FSHNXTAG) should I be using that in a silent cycle?

Im getting so close to finally setting everything up and will def post pics when I have everything finished :fish:


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd be careful mixing the barbs with an angelfish. They're very active and slightly nippy. Though this may be reduced by having a large enough school of them, you might still end up seeing some fin nipping gong on. Angel fins are so tempting! I also second the coment someone else made....Serpae tetras are awesome, but not with an angelfish. 

Best of luck on your new tank!


----------



## l burke l (Apr 6, 2008)

ignore this post


----------

